# Moving away from Zimbabwe special permit



## LeeZWE (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi guys. So I am a Zimbabwean and I am currently using the ZSP. The conditions printed on the permit are very limiting and the future is not certain.

I am married to a SA citizen and I would like to rather apply for a spouse visa. My question is, can I submit an application from within SA or must I go back to Zim and submit it there?

I read some news articles saying that spouses can now apply from within SA. Has anyone done this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

LeeZWE said:


> Hi guys. So I am a Zimbabwean and I am currently using the ZSP. The conditions printed on the permit are very limiting and the future is not certain.
> 
> I am married to a SA citizen and I would like to rather apply for a spouse visa. My question is, can I submit an application from within SA or must I go back to Zim and submit it there?
> 
> ...


You can apply within South Africa. New rule.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You can apply in SA but just be careful that on the VFS site you complete a 'Change of conditions' and not a New Application. It makes a difference


----------



## LeeZWE (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh wow. This is very good advice. Thank you.


----------



## LeeZWE (Feb 18, 2020)

jollem said:


> You can apply in SA but just be careful that on the VFS site you complete a 'Change of conditions' and not a New Application. It makes a difference


Oh wow. This is very good advice. Thank you.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Good Morning, 


The Department of Home Affairs takes change of conditions or status as same thing.

ZEP or any holder of a special permit may not apply for ANY visa within the Republic..Holding a ZEP does not have any negative impact on marriage or spousal relationship. Immigration Directive 7 of 2019 speaks of visas and ZEP is not a visa twas created in terms of section 31(2)(c) of the Immigration Act no 13 of 2002.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

mawire said:


> You can apply within South Africa. New rule.


This applies to spouses on visas as far as I know. The ZEP is a special exemption, not a visa.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

You correct Terry-the original writer was talking about migrating from dispensation permit to spouse visa.Thought it was important to point this out.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

terryZW said:


> This applies to spouses on visas as far as I know. The ZEP is a special exemption, not a visa.


You correct Terry-the original writer was talking about migrating from dispensation permit to a spouse visa.Thought it was important to point this out.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I still think that although in general you cant change from a ZSP to any other VISA from within it is different in the case of a Spouse or child of a citizen or Perm Res. What LeeZwee needs to do is check with VFS if they will accept his application - of they do I would say apply.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

jollem said:


> I still think that although in general you cant change from a ZSP to any other VISA from within it is different in the case of a Spouse or child of a citizen or Perm Res. What LeeZwee needs to do is check with VFS if they will accept his application - of they do I would say apply.


Jollem-l have verified this and unfortunately exemption permit holders do not qualify,unless the applicant first applies for waiver,but the prospects of a positive outcome is 1 out of 10 chances


----------



## LeeZWE (Feb 18, 2020)

Ncube family said:


> Jollem-l have verified this and unfortunately exemption permit holders do not qualify,unless the applicant first applies for waiver,but the prospects of a positive outcome is 1 out of 10 chances


I just got off the phone with VFS. the guy there advised me that I should rather apply for a waiver first. Then after the outcome i should apply for the spousal.
The waiver costs R1350.

He also said that instead of spending money twice I should rather go back to Zimbabwe and apply there.... I guess the RSA government doesnt care about us leaving our wives/husbands behind while we travel to sort out papers.

This is exhausting and frustrating. No wonder some people do illegal stuff and just get it out of the way.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

LeeZWE said:


> I just got off the phone with VFS. the guy there advised me that I should rather apply for a waiver first. Then after the outcome i should apply for the spousal.
> The waiver costs R1350.
> 
> He also said that instead of spending money twice I should rather go back to Zimbabwe and apply there.... I guess the RSA government doesnt care about us leaving our wives/husbands behind while we travel to sort out papers.
> ...


The ZSP/ZEP was in itself birthed out of legalising those who had been living illegally so the government can only give so much leeway before it becomes unreasonable and undermines the rule of law in a country. Considering how lucky you were to have your stay legalised through the ZSP exemption - going to Zimbabwe, applying for a visa returning to your family is a small inconvenience in my opinion. You literally do this in just a few hours.


----------

